

Show HN: Chrome Extension: Share Google reader links to Google+ - felipeelias
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ellpglpgjfcfppiljfokjoconaheaiff
While Google doesn't release an API of Google+, I developed this extension that adds a "Share to Google+" link in Google Reader.<p>And of course, it's open source: https://github.com/felipeelias/reader_to_plus
======
felipeelias
While Google doesn't release an API of Google+, I developed this extension
that adds a "Share to Google+" link in Google Reader.

And of course, it's open source:
<https://github.com/felipeelias/reader_to_plus>

